

Can You Work in Netscape Time? (1995) - drp
http://www.fastcompany.com/magazine/01/netscape.html

======
jdp23
Memory lane ...

Netscape was the first customer for my startup's static analysis tool PREfix.
So we would report gobs and gobs of bugs and they never had time to fix them.
I think they had about 40 devs and only one QA person -- and this was before
xUnit.

It caught up with them a few years later and gave MS and IE the chance to
catch up and then own the market. Still, it was probably the right strategy
... Netscape was perfectly poised to become the early market leader and they
capitalized on it.

